# Indian classical music



## shivam (Feb 8, 2010)

can any body please provide me links to websites that provide "Indian classical notations of ragas"


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ragas aren't notated. Here is a quote from Ravi Shankar (mostly because he is a familiar, easily to relate to name):


> "Indian classical music is principally based on melody and rhythm, not on harmony, counterpoint, chords, modulation and the other basics of Western classical music.
> 
> The system of Indian music known as Raga Sangeet can be traced back nearly two thousand years to its origin in the Vedic hymns of the Hindu temples, the fundamental source of all Indian music. Thus, as in Western music, the roots of Indian classical music are religious. To us, music can be a spiritual discipline on the path to self-realisation, for we follow the traditional teaching that sound is God - Nada Brahma: By this process individual consciousness can be elevated to a realm of awareness where the revelation of the true meaning of the universe - its eternal and unchanging essence - can be joyfully experienced. Our ragas are the vehicles by which this essence can be perceived.
> 
> ...


----------

